# Antibiotic Prevents Irritable Bowel Syndrome Symptoms for Weeks After Final Dose



## johndee90804 (May 11, 2010)

ScienceDaily (May 8, 2010) - A targeted antibiotic provides effective and long-lasting relief of Irritable Bowel Syndrome symptoms, according to the results of two multisite Phase III clinical trials designed by Cedars-Sinai researchers. Rifaximin is the first drug treatment for IBS that relieves symptoms while it's being administered and continues to benefit patients after they stop taking the drug. Here is the link to the whole story, I am currently undergoing Rifaximin treatment according to the Cedars-Sinai protocol and it seems to be working. I have read Dr. Pimentel's book and it seems to make a lot of sense, I have had IBS for 20 plus years and got tired of the same old excuse from Doctors, I finally changed Doctor to one that was even out of my network so that they would take this approach, even if I had to spend a lot more, it has been worth it!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

johndee90804 said:


> ScienceDaily (May 8, 2010) - A targeted antibiotic provides effective and long-lasting relief of Irritable Bowel Syndrome symptoms, according to the results of two multisite Phase III clinical trials designed by Cedars-Sinai researchers. Rifaximin is the first drug treatment for IBS that relieves symptoms while it's being administered and continues to benefit patients after they stop taking the drug. Here is the link to the whole story, I am currently undergoing Rifaximin treatment according to the Cedars-Sinai protocol and it seems to be working. I have read Dr. Pimentel's book and it seems to make a lot of sense, I have had IBS for 20 plus years and got tired of the same old excuse from Doctors, I finally changed Doctor to one that was even out of my network so that they would take this approach, even if I had to spend a lot more, it has been worth it!


Johndee90804 - thanks for this post. How are you doing now, did the rifaxamin work? Also were you tested for bacterial overgrowth before the treatment?


----------

